# Steam Synchronizing



## awildgoose

So what is this? I was checking my steam thing, and the little icon on the bottom right was like when you area downloading a game from steam, so I put my curser over it and it said Steam Synchronizing.
So what is it actually doing?


----------



## thermophilis

It's synchronizing with the steam cloud.
Here, this explains it better
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850595


----------



## awildgoose

thermophilis said:


> It's synchronizing with the steam cloud.
> Here, this explains it better
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850595



ok thanks, that sort of explains it, but not really.

What is Steamcloud and what is it actually doing?


----------



## thermophilis

Steamcloud basically keeps a record of your config files (controls and other settings) and saved games so you can access them on any computer.


----------



## awildgoose

thermophilis said:


> Steamcloud basically keeps a record of your config files (controls and other settings) and saved games so you can access them on any computer.



Ahh, that is important.


----------



## Aastii

not really, only if you regularly go here there and everywhere with steam, otherwise it is really just better to change the controls when you move every now and again


----------

